# The Perfect Gaming Desktop Configuration



## faiyez416 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been hunting for a good gaming desktop which can compete with a console.( Though they actually cant, im looking for the next best thing). As we all know, PC game prices have drastically gone down.. (I bought GTA IV for 499INR compared to 3200 for the PS3 one, the other day)..  Even though the PS3 may be for 23000INR, the money on the games screws up the balance. We Indians dont have alienware to help us out. But still, i found a website which gave me a few customisation powers. The url is *www.computer.lapcom.in 
As we are competing with a PS3, lets keep our budget at 45,000.. We'll cover up the deficit with torrents and cheap cds of good games like GTA IV..  
Im not including Any peripherals such as a keyboard/mouse/LCD..
Just the Cabinet and the goodies Inside..

Lets start..(all prices in INR & tax inclusive, these are quoted prices of the website of lapcom) The products listed may have a different price than what i have listed..

*Cabinet*:- iBall ATX Cabinet with SMPS-Work Horse--- 2288INR
*Mobo*:-  Intel Desktop Board D975XBX- Micro ATX---- 9516 INR
*Processor*:- Intel C2D E7300- 2.66GHz (L2 Cache 3 MB)-- 6240INR
*Memory*:- Transcend 2GB DDR2 RAM [2x to make 4GB]-- 3432 INR
*HDD*:-  Seagate 320GB SATA Internal 7200RPM-- 3700INR
*OD*:-  ASUS DRW-1814BLT LightScribe drive (DVD RW)-- 1500INR
*Graphics Card*:- This is confusing stuff. Seriously.  My choice is 
nVIDIA SLI Ready GeForce 8600GT 1GB XFX 4000INR????? or POV 8600GT 1GB 5600INR???? PLease suggest people.
Graphics card can go upto 10K but should have 1GB memory.
*OS*:- Windows Vista Business DVD----- 6228INR
*Other *Software may include Kaspersky anti virus and Microsoft office 2007.. And maybe a UPS (different story)

Im pathetic at grapics cards.. This is the total mount of the above configuration is around 37000INR.. 
Watsay, comrades??
I may be wrong in my config, so pleasehelp out..


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

You got it all wrong man.. Any game runs way better and smoother in PCthan any console can... except that you have to pay a price for that... at around 50k you can get a mid-range gaming rig with which you can run most of the games at highest...


----------



## faiyez416 (Jan 4, 2009)

ya dude.. im a bit of a n00b in this field.. 
my thread should have been "A good gaming desktop for 50000 or less)".. hmm.. whats your bet?
what config should i have?


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am also new.. I've been using my dell 945gm laptop for past 2 years and I will be building a PC this month probably next sunday.. Check with the hardware troubleshooting section... there are already lot of systems listed over there for a 50k budget.. 

For only gaming purposes Intel C2D E8400 is the best bet (8k price only.. but its dual core).. games might start utilizing the 4 cores soon may be after few months and then the processor might become a bottle neck.. So if u want quadcore (from intel) your budget may go up by 6-7k (like mine did.. and I dont like it).

And there's one more option AMD.. the lesser known thing these days.. You can get the top most quadcore phenom processor to fit in 50k budget but it lines up with Intel Q6700. So its ur call.. Also Phenom II series is coming this week.. people are expecting the prices to be in the range of 9-10k. This proccy also fits nicely in the same budget if that happens and it may lineup with Intel Q9300 (this is 3k more)..

I am waiting for the phenom2's to release in here.. but not sure when they will be available here in India for purchase.. and whatever it is I'll be building an AMD system for sure as I am getting croosfire(two ati graphic cards can work together.. similiar to SLI where two nvidia cards can do that) enabled motherboard and with Intel its 5-6k more.

Also have you forgot about monitor or you dont need it.. 50k budget without a montor is great.. you can get top quad from intel.. and a crossfire or sli enabled motherboard

and I'm not supposed to speak of these things.. but if u r using torrents for games then what is a genuine os for..?


----------



## faiyez416 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey man..
i have a laptop too.. a compaq presario cq45.. some games work well on it..
but i guess nothing comes close to a good desktop..
ive done a lot of research on intel and nvidia.. i would prefer AMD and ati but dont know much about the two.. 
if i go all amd, which mobo to use??

i dont require a monitor.. i have an underused samsung 46 inch hd lcd.. i want a good game desktop for it..

and i dont use torrents.. all original software.. just wrote that to include a wider spectrum of people..

please fill in the blanks..
CABINET
MOBO
PROCESSOR
MEMORY
HDD
GRAPHICS CARD
OPTICAL DRIVE
OS 
UPS

Try fitting it all in within 50K.. a better combination for lesser amount will also do..


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 4, 2009)

CABINET : Coolermaster Elite  -- 2k
PSU : Corsair Vx450 -- 4k
MOBO : Asus P5Q Pro  --  10k
PROCESSOR: E8400  --9k
MEMORY:  2 x 2 GB XMS2 Corsair -- 3.2k
HDD : Seagate 500 GB -- 2.8k
GRAPHICS CARD: Palit HD 4850 Sonic (512 MB) -- 10k
OPTICAL DRIVE : Samsung/ Asus  -- 1.2k
OS -- Anyone u like 
UPS : APC 650 VA -- 2.8k

Total 45 K without OS . This is ur best bang for buck in Intel.
If u can wait 1 week, then wait for AMD Phenom 2, and u can get a better config than this in 1-2k Less.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

Coolermaster CM690 - 4200
Asus P5Q Pro - 9950
Intel Q9450 - 14500
4gb kinston @ 800Mhz - 2300
500GB 32MB buffer Seagate - 3500
Palit ATI HD 4850 - 9000
Samsung DVDRW - 1200
OS - Windows Vista Business DVD----- 6228INR (according to you..)
UPS - 2k

and u will be needing a SMPS for this one.. not sure though but this should work fine.. Coolermaster Extreme 600W 3.5k

It is around 55k. But you can lower the cost at the cabinet if you dont need that expensive one. You might try Zebronics Bijli at 1k or Coolermaster Elite 334 at 2k.

You can also tweak the mobo+proccy config to a little lower..

also if possible get the Palit HD4850 Sonic one as it runs much cooler but you might need a bigger power supply (not sure though..)

This is the first time that I'm suggesting some thing.. so do your research or ask other forum members also..


----------



## faiyez416 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys.. thanks a lot for ur time.. Great suggestions here..
Im waiting for more..


----------

